
Why the place to choose to live is the most important decision for your startup - pclark
http://thebln.com/2009/06/where-you-live-matters-a-lot-you-also-get-to-choose/
======
CalmQuiet
Or go directly to the slideshare:
[http://www.slideshare.net/bernardmoon/changethis-a-
creative-...](http://www.slideshare.net/bernardmoon/changethis-a-creative-
manifesto-why-the-place-you-choose-to-live-is-the-most-important-decision-of-
your-life?type=presentation)

It _is_ downloadable - and an alternative to buying the book, it you don't
need all the accompanying prose analysis from Richard Florida.

It's relevance on HN might not be so much in where you live to develop your
startup as in thinking about how markets will differ in different
cities/environs... with implications for how to localize marketing of an app
differently to tap different sub-cultures (since they are not _all_ filled
with Florida's "creative class."

------
ScottWhigham
I don't even have to read the article to know that where I live isn't the
"most important decision" for my startup. Try again.

